# Trying to figure out this costume, help?



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

here's a bigger version
 
Any suggestions?​


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Face paint (or plastic/rubber mask), catsuit with fur/tail sewed on, contacts. :3


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Face paint (or plastic/rubber mask), catsuit with fur/tail sewed on, contacts. :3



I was planning on making a human muzzle for the mask...that way I could attach the ear covers to it. But I hadn't thought of the cat suit idea *nod nod smile* thanks ^^


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 1, 2009)

<img src="http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee341/justinsalbum2008/lolll.gif" />


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

The mask would probably work better.

Yep, with a hole in the mouth and for the whiskers. What material would that be? Oh, catsuits don't breath really well, so I'd suggest mesh being sewn in with the fur covering the mesh. I'm not a costume maker though so.... =S


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 1, 2009)

-_- failure


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> The mask would probably work better.
> 
> Yep, with a hole in the mouth and for the whiskers. What material would that be? Oh, catsuits don't breath re
> ally well, so I'd suggest mesh being sewn in with the fur covering the mesh. I'm not a costume maker though so.... =S



For the mask I was thinking leather, or maybe plastic
I could always modify a fully body suit for the outfit too, maybe get one out of some thin cotton and sew in the corset (it's the ribbed part around her middle).


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> For the mask I was thinking leather, or maybe plastic
> I could always modify a fully body suit for the outfit too, maybe get one out of some thin cotton and sew in the corset (it's the ribbed part around her middle).


Leather breaths better than plastic. I'm sure you could order a catsuit with those designs in it (or maybe get a customized catsuit) and sew in the fur later.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no experience in costume design but I wanted to say that I love SMT and think this is an awesome idea >_>


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hanazawa said:


> I have no experience in costume design but I wanted to say that I love SMT and think this is an awesome idea >_>



lol thanks, I wanted to do Lamia too but I couldn't figure out a good top for her...and I am not parading around topless XD


----------

